# Pid



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

What's the cheapest viable PID for a Classic and where can I get it?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya! I bought a Sestos PID from eBay with a thermocouple and SSR for about £30. In wouldn't buy anything cheaper than that and expect it to work properly.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Same as above. £32 posted for the kit from England, £4 for a better thermocouple from Maplin and about £5 for crimps and cable ties would get you up and running. A further £5-10 for a project box to house it in as well.

I took advice from my Dad and instead of crimping the wires into the crimp connectors, I soldered for peace of mind (and I was bored over the Christmas break!).

The Auber instructions helped me immensely, there's a link to the instructions somewhere on the forum.


----------



## dimitris (Feb 12, 2013)

I tried to find sestos pid on ebay....but no result...do i have to search it with different terms? Also the thermocouple do i have to search for a specific one? Can Anyone write down a list with which specific parts we need to do the modification like what size of bolt if needed etc.. Also is there anywhere in the forum a pid diy guide to show the connection etc..?

Regards

Dimitris


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Link here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PID-Digital-Temperature-Controller-100-240VAC-input-OMRON-relay-25A-SSR-K-Sensor-/261029631793?pt=UK_BOI_Industrial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item3cc6941731#ht_7038wt_1002

Instructions & kit list here:

http://up.picr.de/3043530.pdf


----------



## chrisalmond (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought this here or one just like it from china.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PID-Digital-Temperature-Control-Controller-0-to-400-K-Sensor-25DA-SSR-Hot-EA-/360566600578?pt=UK_BOI_Industrial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item53f371b382

It took two weeks for the delivery and I fitted it last week. I followed the instructions in the previous post but just be careful, the connector numbers are different from the instructions. I made the wires up myself with a kit you can buy for £5, I also bought a £1 plastic box to tidy it up and connect it my machine. In total less than £25 for everything.

chris


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Where did you get the wire kit and plastic box so cheaply?


----------



## chrisalmond (Jan 18, 2013)

The crimpers and connectors I bought from a cheap shop here for 6€, along with a cheap plastic box for 1€. I cut the side off the box and it works perfectly (though not as pretty as the auber).

the crimpers I bought were something like these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/101-Electrical-Crimper-Tool-Kit-Terminal-Set-Electricians-Crimping-Wire-Cutter-/281063367882?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4170aea4ca&_uhb=1

i will take some pics tonight if you want???

chris

edit: the wires I just stripped down some old cables I found in the garage


----------



## dimitris (Feb 12, 2013)

MartinB said:


> Link here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PID-Digital-Temperature-Controller-100-240VAC-input-OMRON-relay-25A-SSR-K-Sensor-/261029631793?pt=UK_BOI_Industrial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item3cc6941731#ht_7038wt_1002
> 
> ...


Thanks both links are really nice... Iassume you have the same pid in your gaggia...do you have the settings that i have to insert to pid?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

dimitris said:


> Thanks both links are really nice... Iassume you have the same pid in your gaggia...do you have the settings that i have to insert to pid?


It took me ages to understand the instructions! I calibrated it using a kettle & boiling it - my PID was already calibrated as per the kettle.

I used the autotune feature on the PID - it gave it a good basic setup and my Dad taught me about hysteris values so I tweaked that a bit.

I don't drink enough espresso at the moment to even muck around with the PID unfortunately... Also lost my instructions


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

chrisalmond said:


> The crimpers and connectors I bought from a cheap shop here for 6€, along with a cheap plastic box for 1€. I cut the side off the box and it works perfectly (though not as pretty as the auber).
> 
> the crimpers I bought were something like these
> 
> ...


Would love a pic of your box as that's the only thing I require!


----------



## zdgrunf (May 15, 2012)

I would like to see those pics also!

And one more question, what can that cheap PID do? Control brew temperature, steam, pre-infusion?

Thank you!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

AFAIK it can only control brewing temperature.


----------

